# Heavy duty pusher for 85,000 lb. loader



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

I am thinking of putting our 85,000 lb. 980 H loader to work this winter pushing snow. I am thinking of putting a 14 ft pro tech Super Duty Loader model on it. l know I could go bigger than a 14 ft but it would limit the machine as to where it could fit. The pusher has a 60 inch moldboard and is supposed to carry up to 27 yds of snow. Does any one have any experience with pushers and a loader of this size? Any other brand experience and reccomendations would be appreciated.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

I think you will fold that thing up like a taco


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Yeah I agree, that pro-tech isn't built for a machine that big. They are built very well, but that 980 is a big boy with lots and lots of power. Heck I bet you would bend the bucket mount on the pusher and not even know it just by putting the pusher down.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

I haven't seen one in person so I don't know how heavy they are built. I hope there is someone on the site with any related experience so I can make a better decision before I shell out $10,000 for a (taco)pusher. I do know a regular pro tech loader 14 ft model is 2350 lbs and the 14 ft Super Duty loader model I am considering is 3800 lbs. This model can be ordered up to 30 foot width ( 8400 lbs ), so it should be built fairly strong. The side plates are 5 foot 2 inches high and 7 foot 4 inches inches long.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Protech lists the 30' model as suitable for a 980. They show using a 950 or 962 with the 14 foot model.

http://www.snopusher.com/Resources/SnoPusherSelectorChart.aspx

I'm guessing they recommend the bigger machines for the bigger pushers due to traction weight?

I would call Pro-Tech for their advice.

What kind of areas will you be using it, and who will be running it?


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Possibly ask on www.heavyequipmentforums.com. Maybe that size loader is more common on that forum?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

You're worried about being limited where it would fit with a big pusher? 
No offence Kress but that funny!!
How wide is your bucket on that monster now?
I'd be more concerned about having to repave whatever you're plowing in the spring.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

check out degelmann, they make some really heavy duty boards.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

JohnnyRoyale;1122070 said:


> You're worried about being limited where it would fit with a big pusher?
> No offence Kress but that funny!!
> How wide is your bucket on that monster now?
> I'd be more concerned about having to repave whatever you're plowing in the spring.


I'd be worried about the pavement also, Actually I wouldn't even drive it on any. I do think the pusher will be fine on it as long as the operator isn't an animal.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

Look at the skid its tiny compared to the cat!


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Haha, that 980 would be an animal pushing snow. I would be worried about hitting a curb or man hole and not even know it


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

From an expense perspective, Is it practical to operate that large of a machine with such a small pusher? I realize they are easy hours, but they are still hours.

Any chance leasing it out to an airport or something?


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

JD Dave;1122146 said:


> I'd be worried about the pavement also, Actually I wouldn't even drive it on any. I do think the pusher will be fine on it as long as the operator isn't an animal.


Weight would be the biggest concern... They use loaders of that size at airports, but not many other places.


----------



## Top Dog (Sep 13, 2009)

we had the exact cat with a 16 avalanche on it and it was awesome but it was in a 119 acre parking lot so space was not an issue then we moved it to our dump site and used it for pushing back the piles

that being said I am gonna go with sectional next time i like their idea


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

What kind of areas will you be using it, and who will be running it? 

I will be using mainly for our larger wide open lots. I will probably be running myselft most of the time.

You're worried about being limited where it would fit with a big pusher? 
No offence Kress but that funny!!
How wide is your bucket on that monster now?
I'd be more concerned about having to repave whatever you're plowing in the spring.

We have quite a few lots where the pushes are a good 1000 ft but the width is somewhat limited in certain spots, plus roading the machine with a 12 ft is a little scary in traffic. The Bucket on there now is about 11 ft 10 inches wide.

From an expense perspective, Is it practical to operate that large of a machine with such a small pusher? I realize they are easy hours, but they are still hours.

Any chance leasing it out to an airport or something? 

As far as an expense it is pretty good on fuel when it is running wide open so I can see it burning a lot less with just snow to push. As far as the hours go we have a good rate set for it to push snow if we decide to go that route.

Even though a 14 footer is not all that wide what I am interested in is being able to push 27 + yards of snow for each push. Thanks for all the comments guys. Keep them coming.


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

The pavement will be fine if you wait for the ground to freeze hard first. We built a 24 ft box for a John Deere 844 not quite as big as yours but pretty good sized. It had 6 ft molboard and the end plates stuck out a little over 5 ft. it weighed in about 11,000 lbs. We covered alot of ground with that and never bent a thing alot depends on the operator, but its alot like any equipent weight equals strength. Off the top of my head here are a few specs wear shoes were T1 2"x6" side plates were half inch the braces that go from the molboard to the outer corners were 5x5 by half inch wall the main beam across the back was a 24 inch I beam that came out of an old building the tubes that you slip your bucket in were 6"x8" half inch wall. I remember we would tie up with another loader with a 20 ft box on it and the pile in front of us would be out there 40 ft or more


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

I would call Horst (they are here in Ontario) and tell them your situation. They build nice custom stuff for good prices and I am sure they will be able to make you a pusher that will stand up to your application. For some better pricing maybe call Jeff at Stewarts as he usually passes along a good portion of his discount on custom build applications. 519 833 9616. We run a 14 ft HD high volume (24 yrd capacity) horst pusher on our 45 000lb 821. Just a thought and good luck. tymusic


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks for the information Doug and Snowlord. I will have to check out the Horst stuff and see what they have. Doug, would you know what your high capacity 14 ft Horst weighs?


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

Peronally I can't see any ROI using that loader for snow removal unless it's doing a 30 foot swath. It's a tad overkill.
If you just want to keep the iron rolling through the winter maybe consider putting a ripper on the back.

I would call Horst too. See if they're interested in a custom job either way.


----------



## pushinpaul (Nov 8, 2008)

We run a 966G with a 14 ft wide snow basket. If you have to re-locate any of the snow your pushing over a short distance(aka move it within the site), there is no better way to go. Our baskets are custom built by us, but Henke produces a commercial version and could probably custom build something bigger than their largest standard model for your big boy. They also build heavy duty airport type pushers as well. I have no idea what their pricing is on any of their products, but as far as quality is concerned - we have a family friend who runs nothing but Henke V-blades on his fleet of Volvo loaders because he was so impressed by them. Hope this helps. Beautiful loader btw!


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

kcress31;1128858 said:


> Thanks for the information Doug and Snowlord. I will have to check out the Horst stuff and see what they have. Doug, would you know what your high capacity 14 ft Horst weighs?


I think but I am not sure...about 4800lbs. The smaller 2.5 yard loaders really feel the weight when used to pick it up. They do it but its not light. tymusic


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

I realize you may probably want a trip edge on the plow or pusher but this may be an option for you considering the bucket is so big already....

http://www.sno-gate.com/index.html


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

JohnnyRoyale;1130765 said:


> I realize you may probably want a trip edge on the plow or pusher but this may be an option for you considering the bucket is so big already....
> 
> http://www.sno-gate.com/index.html


Hey JohnnyRoyale, thanks for posting this, these are pretty awesome!!! (and may be the solution for myself)


----------



## cjm8232 (Dec 14, 2007)

We advertise the protech super duty as indestructible and I have worked for protech for years and have yet to see a single super duty damaged let alone destroyed. There are a number of quarries that run super duties and a number of large excavating companies that run the super duty without a single complaint. Cleveland Hopkins Airport is cleared with several 20' super duty protechs if you are in that area check them out. These things will blow your mind!


----------



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

We used buckets extension on our Michigan loaders. I wish I had pictures of them but they had a bracket that slid over the bucket edge and chained in the back to hold it. Added six feet with both sides in. We used two 175s and two 275s. I still cant get people to believe that we used to do factory jobs in minutes if we had it trimmed and windrowed out.


----------



## dpglandscapes (Nov 17, 2010)

get a either 14 or 16 foot pusher. The bigger the pusher the more ice your gonna have on the ground. It is a big loader, but youll kick yourself in the ass if you get a 27 or 30 footer. If the parking lot is uneven at all you will leave snow and ice in the dips in the parking lot. Also those big tires are gonna spin with a full puch on a 27 or 30 footer.


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

Honestly I think you would do more damage then good with something that large unless you have an airport contract etc.

Broken pavement, clipped curbs etc. you would never even feel those small issues....and how about a manhole cover or drain cover that has heaved a bit from frost....again never feel it.

I've moved snow piles with a 7yd Volvo 63000lb loader once....great for that but was so large I was scared about running over cars that I couldn't see. Also concerned about getting to close to buildings....wieght once again an issue.

Airports have reinforced concrete runways etc.....they are built for that kinda wieght....normal commerical lots aren't

Protech is a nice pusher....I have one.....you'll have no issues with it

Good Luck


----------



## FinerCuts (Sep 30, 2008)

I think in this case an 8' straight blade would to just fine...haha


----------



## tssmokeya (Oct 31, 2007)

we run a 16' pro tec on a 644 h deere,if u get it full of wet snow u better hope traction isnt lost. that is the big thing i think, you know how hard those big tires are and its cold out.on the other hand you can move alot with one truck and a push in a short time. i would consider selling mine, just havent used it as much as i thought(lost some accts. low ballers!)


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Any updates ?


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

We haven't bought anything yet. I think we might buy a 14 foot pro tech for our 980 next year if we get a few more large contracts next winter. One other option we might be considering is to sell one of our graders and replace it with a 938 - 950 Cat with a 14 ft kage system. Right now one of our graders is under used.


----------



## Kristin Stephan (Nov 6, 2008)

Keith- I think that is a GREAT plan!


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I agree, no way in hell would I want to run a 980 on a parking lot. I think a 950 is a great machine and about 1/2 the weight of a 980 , still a little big but for what I think you do in the summer you might have a better chance putting a 950 to work then a 938. 
Good luck
Robert


----------



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

I think Craig is another company that makes extra large purshers for laoders. Not sure on quality. And I think those snow gates are made right here in Ottawa


----------



## Big Boss Man (Jan 19, 2008)

kcress31;1121856 said:


> I am thinking of putting our 85,000 lb. 980 H loader to work this winter pushing snow.


Just curious where you come up with that weight?


----------



## john1066 (Jan 1, 2009)

We run 6 980's every snow storm plowing all different places. they are not to big at all when i was at patriot place the 966 had a 16 foot pusher and i had an 18 foot box. They are just right for plowing large areas and opening up for smaller loaders to work. The only problem i have with the 980 H's is that they suck to drive on the road but those and hte G's are the most comfortable machine to plow in.


----------



## dirtdigger16 (Jan 13, 2011)

I work for a company that is subed out to another company that is call Lapinski Snow Removal. they do a lot of work from maine to virginia. and we currently have a 24 foot snow box on a 980G and a 20 foot box on a 966 and i think a 18 foot on a 950. our backhoes usually have 12 or 14 foot boxes but with real light snow or real light work you can use a 16 foot if your real careful. oh and lapinski supplies all the boxes and take care of them for us. And it would be a good suggestion that you would use a straight cutting edge your 980 the teeth may stab right through the box


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

Bumping this thread so I don't have to search it out again


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

Big Boss Man;1181286 said:


> Just curious where you come up with that weight?


The sticker on the side of the loader said it was 85000 lbs. It was wrong. The loader weighs in at about 72,000 with the rock bucket we have on it.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

The company that does the mall near me uses 5/ 980's to plow. They run 16' boxs and one has a 20' all are protechs. They use them to move the snow that the smaller loaders feed them and run it down the lots.


----------

